# Sansui SP-X8000



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

As anyone had any experience with these speakers? They are on Craigslist near me for around $225 in great shape. I'm not a fan of the color, but that's nothing that a little vinyl or veneer can't fix. I'm just curious if they are worth the drive and cost?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

That speaker is a showcase of bad design.... 

Bet it plays loud, though! They do have their following. I see a pair on fleabay for $150 Buy Now/$65 shipping.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

tesseract said:


> That speaker is a showcase of bad design....
> 
> Bet it plays loud, though! They do have their following. I see a pair on fleabay for $150 Buy Now/$65 shipping.


@98 or 99db sensitivity I bet it does! Thanks for the heads up on the better price!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the advancements in Speaker Design since those Speakers were new, it really does not make a great deal of sense to spend $225 on them when you could go to Audiogon and find a myriad of far more current Designs for the same money. In addition, there are the Andrew Jones Designed Pioneer EX Floorstanding Speakers that cost $200.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

This will out class, the loud noise Sansui speakers - Infinity
http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Prim...C372/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320290360&sr=8-2

Also, Boston
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/HS-460-Refurbished--P470.aspx


----------

